# Deperate for help



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

*2018 Rallies Marshals required * Hi all
We need marshalls for the following shows for 2018

The National Motorhome & Caravan show Peterborough 20-22 April (

The Southern Motorhome Show Newbury 18-20 May ( rayc )

Midsummer Motorhome Show Stoneleigh 22-24 June (

The Norfolk Motorhome Show 20=22 July (smurfinguk )

The Westeren Motorhome Show Malvern 17-19 August ( JollyJack - (Sweeny)

The Southwest Motorhome Show Shepton Mallet 7-9 september ( ?? LadyJ )

The Motorhome Show Finale Lincoln 21=23 September (Scottie) 2nd (JimM)

I need to submit names before 23rd of November to reserve our place so can you please let me know as soon as possible.

We also need marshals for UK Spring Motorhome & Caravan Show

Newark Show Ground 17-18 March 2018 (??? LadyJ

and

UK Summer Motorhome & Caravan Show (
Kent Event Centre 08-10 June 2018

George (scottie )


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Oh George it must be hard as numbers dwindle 

We’d be neither use or ornament

I hope it works out 

Sandra


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

will there be a get together at the shabbington steam fair next year

barry


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi
sorry I don't know about that show yet, this request is the show rallies as they have to be arranged in advance.


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

bump


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

powerplus said:


> will there be a get together at the shabbington steam fair next year
> 
> barry


More than likely Barry

Jac


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We would

But physically we can’t 

May be fine, maybe not 

And we don’t know in advance 

Sandra and Albert


----------



## 757 (Nov 27, 2017)

*Lack of MHF Rally supporters*

It seems that due to the dwindling membership, the numbers of attendees is also dwindling. This will no doubt eventually end in MHF losing its space at Warners Shows completely. Especially now that there will be a new Motorhome Forum appearing in January. This new forum will have the ability to attract many more attendees than MHF can.

Why not make Rallies available to members who are no longer subscribers? It should be easy enough to give them an email address to apply for a place. Desperate times call for desperate measures, otherwise MHF Rallies will be gone for good.

I have run my own Rallies of over 50 vans and if I decided to attend a MHF one, I would be willing to be a Marshal.

It would be nice if some subscribers could give their views, partly to keep this thread current.

757, formerly subscriber 747.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

757 said:


> Why not make Rallies available to members who are no longer subscribers?


You do not have to be a MHF subscriber to attend MHF rallies. Just register, select a user name and that is it.

As a regular Marshall I do not consider that to be a perfect system. Where is the accountability?

To register for a rally in the likely event that the rally page cannot be accessed then leave a message on the FB page 'Friends of MHF'. I know it is not perfect but appears the best it will get.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi 757

As Ray says you do not have to be a subscriber to attened our rallys this has never been the case anyone can come on the rallys we aint fussy lol.

Unfortunately our numbers have dropped somewhat with all the new motorhome groups popping up on Facebook and our website being a complete nightmare since VS took control, but we are still struggling along at the moment and as far as im aware Warners are still happy to accommodate us.

Link to our Facebook page if you would like to join us on there https://www.facebook.com/groups/957854264264408/

Look foward to seeing you again

Jacquie


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

757 said:


> It seems that due to the dwindling membership, the numbers of attendees is also dwindling. This will no doubt eventually end in MHF losing its space at Warners Shows completely. *Especially now that there will be a new Motorhome Forum appearing in January. This new forum will have the ability to attract many more attendees than MHF can.*


What's this then?

Can you say more?

Graham :smile2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Haven't you just joined Graham?


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

barryd said:


> Haven't you just joined Graham?


The confusion because 747 said appearing in January.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

barryd said:


> Haven't you just joined Graham?


Yes 747/757 said January. I have joined..yes

Graham:smile2:


----------

